# Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen



## flori66 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich plane am 1.Mai nach Rügen zu fahren und dort Meerforellen zu fangen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dort einen Angelschein daffür kaufen kann? Hab mal gelesen dass man die dort auch an Tankstellen bekommen kann...stimmt das?


----------



## d3nn1s1986 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich denke mal das du dort nur den Bundesfischereischein brauchst 

Falls es nich stimmt schau mal hier

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angebote/verschiedenes/angelkarten_fuer_ruegen_bodden_breege


----------



## willi .f (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

du brauchst nen küstenfischereischein für mec-pom,stralsund vor dem rügendamm runter von der b69 richtung altstadt dort an der tanke bekommst du den.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (26. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo,

wann genau möchtest Du denn fahren und wo genau möchtest Du denn hin?

Gruß Tom

_______________________________________________________

*Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn alle ohne ein Hallo,*
*ohne Gruß, ohne sich vorzustellen und ohne sich zu verabschieden, *
*ohne ein paar nette Worte und in einem fürchterlichen Deutsch posten würden .....

*


----------



## flori66 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

ich fahrew nach Bergen und will dort halt irgendwo mal die Küstenabschnitte erkunden. Am liebsten natürlich den nördlichen Küstenabschnitt.


----------



## Bitterling (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin am 1. Mai auch auf Rügen/Sassnitz und wollte dort auch mein Glück probieren.Was geht denn noch außer Hornfisch?


----------



## forellenhunter81 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo Bitterling,

zu der Zeit geht definitiv sehr gut der Dorsch und auch Platte im Bodden (Lietzow).

Gruß Stefan


----------



## sundeule (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



forellenhunter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Bitterling,
> 
> zu der Zeit geht definitiv sehr gut der Dorsch und auch Platte im Bodden (Lietzow).
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 

Naja - sehr gut Dorsch? Da hatten wir wahrlich bessere Zeiten hier oben...

Für gute Platte würde ich Lietzow eher meiden- die sind dort dünn wie Zeitungspapier. An den Außenküsten sind sie weniger zahlreich aber besser konditioniert.
Für Mefo: spät Abends und früh Morgens kannst Du den inzwischen zahlreichen Hornis etwas ausweichen.


----------



## forellenhunter81 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo Sundeule,

also in den letzten Jahren (war immer Anfang Mai bis Ende Mai) haben wir uns bei unseren Herrentagstouren immer mit Dorsch besudelt und ich glaube kaum, dass sich das so schnell geändert hat (kann aber in 3 Wochen genau berichten) und die Platten (da hast du recht) waren keine Riesen und etwas mehr auf den Gräten hätten sie auch haben können, aber dafür hat die Menge gestimmt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## sillomat (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



flori66 schrieb:


> ich fahrew nach Bergen und will dort halt irgendwo mal die Küstenabschnitte erkunden. Am liebsten natürlich den nördlichen Küstenabschnitt.


 
In Bergen in der Ringstr. findest nen Angelladen. Ansonsten gibt es die Angelerlaubnis auch in Sassnitz am Hafen beim Schiffsausrüster, in Stralsund an der ELF-Tanke auf der alten B96 kurz vor dem Rügendamm (mußt vorher vom Autobahnzubringer runter in die Stadt) oder wenn Du Richtung Norden auf der Insel (Halbinsel Wittow) fährst im Angelladen in Altenkirchen (Am Teich) oder Tourismusservice in Juliusruh (direkt an der Hauptstr. aus Bergen kommend rechts). Mefos jagen kannst Du wie schon beschrieben früh morgens bzw. später abends. Schau einfach mal bei google earth oder google maps nach den Orten Nardevitz, Glowe, Kreptitz oder Kap Arkona! Alle Strandabschnitte in der Nähe der aufgeführten Orte sind eigentlich optimal.

MfG und ein dickes Petri


----------



## pohlk (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ forellenhunter

Ich muss Sundeule leider recht geben, Dorsch sieht zur Zeit sehr mau aus.

Bin fast jedes Wochenende an der Küste unterwegs und so wenig Dorsch wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie. Hoffe das es bei Euch besser wird, aber so recht dran glauben tu ich allmählich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## forellenhunter81 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@Pohlk

Mag sein, dass es momentan nich dolle ist, aber ich hatte schon in einem anderen Tröt geschrieben, dass die Fänge, die hier gepostet werden nicht wirklich representativ sind. Ich habe zum Anfang (vor 10 Jahren etwa) auch oft Lehrgeld zahlen müssen in Form von Nullnummern. Aber seit ich die ultraleichte Dorschfischerei vom Kleinboot für mich entdeckt habe, läuft es wie geschmiert, auch wenn anscheinend kein Fisch da ist. Zum anderen habe ich den Eindruck, dass viele die Ostsee mit Norwegen vergleichen bzw. sich an das Dorschvorkommen und die Angeltechnik von vor 30 Jahren klammern. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Leute, die mit der Zeit gegangen sind nach auch sehr gut fangen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bitterling (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Wie sieht es denn mit den Mefos bei Sassnitz aus ?Da ich leider nicht sehr beweglich bin muss ich gucken wo was geht! Was für Blinker laufen denn jetzt?
mfg Bitterling


----------



## Bitterling (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@sundeule: was meinst du mit früh morgens und spät abends (Uhrzeit)
mfg Bitterling


----------



## pohlk (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ Bitterling

Bin zwar nicht Sundeule, antworte aber trotzdem.
Damit ist jeweils die Dämmerung gemeint. Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang

Und wenn Du es noch genauer haben möchtest, halbe Stunde bevor es hell wird anfangen und Abend eine halbe Stunde nach dem dunkel werden aufhören.

Kannst Natürlich noch länger angeln (für alle die jetzt Einwände haben!), aber auf Deine Frage war das so ziemlich die Antwort.

@ forellenhunter

Ich gebe Dir völlig recht mit der leichten Angelei auf Dorsch. Aber was anderes habe ich die letzten Wochen auch nicht praktiziert. Und an den Stellen wo ich sonst sehr gut gefangen habe, sind zur Zeit nur wenige bis gar keine Fische zu holen.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es bei euch besser ist. Drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen...
Viel Glück


----------



## janko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Bitterling schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den Mefos bei Sassnitz aus ?Da ich leider nicht sehr beweglich bin muss ich gucken wo was geht! Was für Blinker laufen denn jetzt?
> mfg Bitterling



sassnitz links vom hafen-klein helgoland bis nationalparkgrenze und rechts vom hafen richtung dwasieden bis zur mole mukran.
snaps blinker in kupfer/grün und solvpillen - alles meist in naturfarben


----------



## sundeule (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



forellenhunter81 schrieb:


> @Pohlk
> 
> Mag sein, dass es momentan nich dolle ist, aber ich hatte schon in einem anderen Tröt geschrieben, dass die Fänge, die hier gepostet werden nicht wirklich representativ sind. Ich habe zum Anfang (vor 10 Jahren etwa) auch oft Lehrgeld zahlen müssen in Form von Nullnummern. Aber seit ich die ultraleichte Dorschfischerei vom Kleinboot für mich entdeckt habe, läuft es wie geschmiert, auch wenn anscheinend kein Fisch da ist. Zum anderen habe ich den Eindruck, dass viele die Ostsee mit Norwegen vergleichen bzw. sich an das Dorschvorkommen und die Angeltechnik von vor 30 Jahren klammern. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Leute, die mit der Zeit gegangen sind nach auch sehr gut fangen.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 

Sorry - Du sagst mal eben so zwischen den Zeilen, dass Hinweise von Menschen, die hier oben regelmäßig angeln mal eben durch "zu schwere Methoden aus Opas Zeiten" zu erklären sind. Deine anglerischen Fähigkeiten seien geachtet und zugleich kannst Du glauben, dass leichtes Dorschangeln auch andere Menschen betreiben. Ich habe z.B. selten schwereres als 15g am Haken wenn ich vom Bellyboat angle.
Es gibt auch noch Dorsche. Im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren sind diese jedoch dürftiger vertreten, was mehrere Kollegen(die m.E. die, auch leichte, Angelei beherrschen) bestätigen. Auch bissen in den letzten Jahren eher wenige Kleindorsche... 
Im April wurden die Dorsche fast ausschließlich sehr tief gefangen. In den letzten Jahren war längst auch in Ufernähe Dorsch zu finden.
Wenn man einen Schwarm gefunden hat, kann man auch gute Fische fangen. Ob man sich dann "besudeln" sollte sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## forellenhunter81 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo André (sundeule),

das mit den scheinbar schlechten Fängen sind alles Erfahrungswerte. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich hier oft lese, dass sich viele auf die veränderten Bedingungen der Ostsee angepasst haben und dann auch fangen. Aber was ich dann am Wasser erlebe bzw. sehe spricht seine eigenen Bände. Der überwiegende Teil der Petrijünger hat immernoch 100-200g Pilker im Gepäck, fischt mit Ruten die "daumendicke" Spitzen haben und vollzieht Pilkbewegungen, dass man Angst haben muss, dass der Pilker gleich aus dem Wasser geschossen kommt. Naja das war jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber verdeutlicht den Zustand, wie ich ihn (fast) immer am Wasser erlebe. Und meist werden von diesen Leuten Fangmeldungen geschrieben, wo man dann denkt, dass es wohl keine Dorsche mehr in der Ostsee gibt. Wenn man dann mit Einheimischen (so wie mit dir zum Beispiel) ins Gespräch kommt sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus. Diese Fänge spiegeln dann die derzeitige Situation wieder. Und das sind keine Einzelfälle. Beim Angeln an der Müritz bzw. beim Meerforellenangeln sehen meien Erfahrungen ähnlich aus. Die Einheimischen wären ja auch schön blöd ihre Spots, vielleicht noch mit GPS Angabe, preis zu geben. Ich kann immer schon froh sein, wenn ich ein Ja oder Nein bekomme auf meine Frage, ob was geht. 

Nach dem Herrentagwochenende werde ich schlauer sein, bzw. am WE werde ich mal in Kühlungsborn antesten und berichten (in einem anderen Thread).   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter_MV (23. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Gruß in die Runde!
Möchte noch dieses bzw. Anfang nächstes Jahr meine erste Mefo angeln! 
Da ich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe, würde ich mich über ein paar Infos sehr freuen.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Strandabschnitte, welche Köder und welche Tageszeiten (Uhrzeiten) zu empfehlen sind????

MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## kraft 67 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hi @ Carphunter

Kommt drauf an , wo Du ins Wasser steigen willst . Rügen oder was ? Für diese Gegend kann ich nicht mit Infos dienen (gibt den Angelfürer Rügen für paar Euro fuffzig bei jedem küsten-
nahen Händler) 
Soll´s in Westmecklenburg sein , könnte ne gemeinsame Tour helfen . V.a. im Winter nach Ende der Schonzeit (ab 15. 12. geht`s wieder los) stehen die Chancen nicht so schlecht . Wenn Interesse - gerne per PN . ( Immer `n gutes Argument zu Hause :
"Soll jemandem die Küste zeigen":m)
Bye Kraft


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

moin, moin ja ich hab leider auch keine infos für rügen, rostock, boltenhagen, wohlenberg- da kenn ich ein paar ecken.
meiner erfahrung nach gibt es, je weiter westlich man kommt immer mehr mefos(jedoch auch kleinere)-weiter östlich werden sie(vom strand) etwas seltener, aber im durchschnitt viel größer...
glaub ich...

gruß an alle


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

ach ja, warum eigentlich rügen-von waren aus ist´s doch nicht wirklich das dichteste, oder?


----------



## Carphunter_MV (24. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Soll´s in Westmecklenburg sein , könnte ne gemeinsame Tour helfen .


 
Also du bist Schweriner Ecke unterwegs oder wie?
Wenn ich mal auf der Ecke bin komm ich gerne drauf zurück!!! Danke :m


----------



## Carphunter_MV (24. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



observer schrieb:


> ach ja, warum eigentlich rügen-von waren aus ist´s doch nicht wirklich das dichteste, oder?


 
Ich bin nicht mehr lange Warener!!! Ziehe nämlich dieses Wochenende (28.11.) nach Greifswald und da bietet sich Rügen an!!!


----------



## Carphunter_MV (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Schonzeit ist vorbei!!!!
Wer kann erste Mefo-Fänge aus Rügen berichten?????
Ich werd es wohl dies Jahr nicht mehr ans Wasser schaffen. 
Aber im neuen Jahr möchte ich meine erste Mefo verhaften!!!!

MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## shR!mp (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

habe mich mal erkundigt: vor dem ende der schonzeit gab es gute fänge (naturlich alle "ungewollt" und warscheinlich "beifang" beim brandungsangeln) seit saisonbeginn hört man aber wenig was wohl daran liegt das es hier verschneit ist und bis -12°C kalt... aber vlt werde ich morgen mal verstuchen vom strand aus n bisschen zu angeln....


----------



## janko (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja, es war saukalt am Wochenende und dementsprechend wurde sehr wenig gefangen...:g


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

So was ich gehört hatte, waren pünktlich am 16. Dezember die Fischernetze im Wasser. Für Auswärtige war eine freie Stelle kaum zu finden.


----------



## janko (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

und die Netze waren voll - meist mit braunen Fischen bis 1m Länge #d


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

weiß jemand wie es am kap aussieht? netze oder nicht?|krach:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Was ist das für eine Frage? Das weiß man ja erst immer, wenn man vor Ort ist. Abends sind keine da und am nächsten Morgen alles voll. |gr:


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Frage? Das weiß man ja erst immer, wenn man vor Ort ist. Abends sind keine da und am nächsten Morgen alles voll. |gr:


 
sorry hätte ja sein können das jemand schon dort war und was gesehen hat... :c


----------



## janko (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

viel auflandiger wind - keine netze
kein wind - netze - 
so einfach ist das


----------



## fischlandmefo (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin,war von Euch jemand in diesem Jahr beim 1.Rügener Meerforellentreffen? Ich habe jetzt was vom 2.Treffen gelesen, und würde gern mal wissen ob sich das lohnt da vielleicht mitzuwirken...??!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Carphunter_MV (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Also von einem Meerforellentreffen hab ich noch gar nichts gehört! Aber wäre auch an Infos interessiert! Sobald jemand ne Mefo-Fangmeldung hat wäre das auch toll zu erfahren!


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin,es soll am 19-20.03.2010 stattfinden.Unter angelzentrum-ruegen.de steht alles genau drin.Nur ob das dann Spaß macht und ne lustige Sache wird steht da nicht:g!!! Deswegen dachte ich das hier vielleicht ein paar Leute was vom ersten Treffen berichten können...? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Carphunter_MV (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hört sich gut an! Nur das mit der Übernachtung is man schlecht! Denn da noch nen Hotelzimmer nehmen nur um ein bisschen zu angeln is mir dann doch zu viel des guten! Und fürs Zelt is es Mitte März wohl noch etwas zu kalt! Aber wenn jemand mal Lust hat auf nen Mefo-Trip, wäre ich sehr daran Interessiert! Am besten mit Ortskenntnissen, denn ich bin Neuling auf Rügen und in Sachen Mefo!!!!
Also wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Boddenangler27 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Bloß komisch ist,das man vom ersten Mefo-Treffen keine Auswertung zu lesen bekommen hat.Meiner Meinung kann man sich das Startgeld sparen und auf eigene Faust los ziehen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Bloß komisch ist,das man vom ersten Mefo-Treffen keine Auswertung zu lesen bekommen hat.Meiner Meinung kann man sich das Startgeld sparen und auf eigene Faust los ziehen.


Moin,genau das hab ich auch gedacht,aber irgendwie muss an so einem Treffen ja was dran sein sonst würde es keine anderen Mefotreffen geben...!Abeeeer von denen die das schon mal mitgemacht haben, ist ja hier nichts zu hören...(Schade)!!! Also Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Carphunter_MV (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich denk auch das ich mir das Geld spare, aber immer allein angeln is auch doof! 
Also wenn einer Lust hat, melden! Dann kann man sich ja auch die Anfahrtskosten teilen!


----------



## Paul Holz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hiho erstmal in die Runde^^

also ich überlege gerade mit nem Kumpel ob und wann wir's auf Rügen versuchen wollen. Wir sind zwar auch noch unerfahren was das angeln auf MeFo angeht aber ich denke doch "mit nen bissel Gedult und Sucke" könnt mann's doch mal versuchen denke ich.

@ Carphunter_MV : wir würden direkt an Greifswald vorbeikommen vieleicht kann man ab da gemeinsam fahren. Kannst dich ja mal per PN bei mir melden wennde dieses Jahr noch ne freie Minute hast für ne kleine Tagesaktion^^

Gruß Paul Holz


----------



## janko (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

beim letzten - es war auch gleichzeitig das erste - meerforellentreffen wurde schlichtweg kein einziger maßiger fisch gefangen. einen nicht unerheblichen anteil hatte das wetter an diesen 3 tagen mitte april.#t
so wurden die wirklich schönen preise letztlich verlost


----------



## sillomat (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



janko schrieb:


> beim letzten - es war auch gleichzeitig das erste - meerforellentreffen wurde schlichtweg kein einziger maßiger fisch gefangen. einen nicht unerheblichen anteil hatte das wetter an diesen 3 tagen mitte april.#t
> so wurden die wirklich schönen preise letztlich verlost



...ja, ich hatte das Glück den 1. Preis abzuräumen!:vik: Ein Ferienhaus für eine Woche in Dänemark! Anfang März geht's dann wahrscheinlich nach Bornholm. 
Zum ersten Rügener Mefotreffen kann ich Janko nur zustimmen. Es wurde leider kein einziger maßiger Fisch gefangen. Auch war das Teilnehmerfeld doch recht klein, da etliche Anmeldung auf Grund der bescheidenen Wetterprognosen abgesagt wurden. Wir hatten an diesem WE von Fr. - So. einen guten NO mit bis zu 8 Bft. Also wirklich die miesesten Bedingungen. Die komplette Küste entlang erdbraunes Wasser und extreme Welle. Nur oben am Strand von Dranske Bug ging etwas, nur leider keine Fische. Für das Startgeld gab es einen Satz Hansen Köder. Er entsprach in etwa dem Wert des Startgeldes. Am Angelladen wo das wiegen ,,statt fand" hatten die Jungs ein Bierzelt mit Grill aufgebaut. Alles in allem ein hartes Wochenende mit einigem Selbstzweifel was man hier eigentlich macht. Hat dann aber doch irgendwie Spass gemacht und ein paar neue nette Kontakte konnte ich auch noch knüpfen!#6


----------



## Carphunter_MV (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



sillomat schrieb:


> ...ja, ich hatte das Glück den 1. Preis abzuräumen!:vik: Ein Ferienhaus für eine Woche in Dänemark! Anfang März geht's dann wahrscheinlich nach Bornholm.


 
Also sagst du es hat sich gelohnt und du bist nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei? 
Wie wurden denn die Plätze ermittelt, wenn keine maßigen Fische gefangen wurden????


----------



## sillomat (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

mal was ganz anderes|supergri Fangmeldung von Rügen, gestern um die Mittagszeit. Wir waren zu 4 unterwegs. Quasi unser Weihnachtsmefojagen. Eine untermaßige, schön fett und silberblank schwimmt wieder, bei meinem Kumpel Paul. Meiner Einer mußte einen sehr schönen Fisch nach 2 heftigen Sprüngen und einigen genommen Schnurmetern wieder schwimmen lassen. Alles in allem sind an diesem Starndabschnitt am gestrigen Tage einige Fische gegangen...sehr offensichtlich, denn wir 4 waren def. nicht die einzigen. Leider wurde der Spass gegen 14 Uhr rum von einem Fischer Netzstellenderweise abgebrochen...


----------



## sillomat (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Carphunter_MV schrieb:


> Also sagst du es hat sich gelohnt und du bist nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei?
> Wie wurden denn die Plätze ermittelt, wenn keine maßigen Fische gefangen wurden????



Gelohnt hat es sich auf jedenfall und für dieses Jahr habe ich mich auch schon angemeldet. Die Plätze bzw. Preise wurden am Ende verlost. Jeder Teilnehmer wurde auf einen Zettel geschrieben der gefaltet in ein Glas kam. Als unabhängige Losfee haben wir uns eine Verkäuferin aus dem Nachbargeschäft geholt. Dann hat Andi (Organisator) die Preise angekündigt und unsere Losfee hat nen Zettel gezogen. Da habe ich halt Schwein gehabt. Der 2. Preis war übrigens eine Angeltour mit Team Boddenangeln und der 3. Preis ne Meforute von Scierra.


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Nabend,
mir fiel heut grad der Fleyer für´s zweite Treffen in die Finger,
ich werde auch vor Ort sein.

Hoffe dort auch einige Boardy´s zu treffen..


----------



## smith1337 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



sillomat schrieb:


> ...jAnfang März geht's dann wahrscheinlich nach Bornholm...




ICH WILL MIT!!! :c

Also für den cup melde ich mich schon mal pauschal an... wir hören wilder!!!


----------



## Carphunter_MV (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Na wenn das so ist bleibt mir ja gar nichts anderes über als mich auch anzumelden! Allein um Kontakte zu Gleichgesinnten zu knüpfen! Und wie handhabt ihr das mit der Übernachtung???? Hotel????? Oder wie?


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Schön C-MV,
also ich hab das Glück auf dem Dänholm ne Unterkunft zu besitzen,
aber seit dem Posting von Smith1337 scheint mir das 2.te Bett schon belegt zu sein.
Aber ich denke du wirst Liege und Schlafsack besitzen?!


----------



## Paul Holz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Also wollte nur mal zwischenwerfen das ich am Mitwoch oben bei Kap Arkona bin und mich auf MeFo versuche.

Bericht wird fogen:....


----------



## sillomat (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@smith, gallus und carphunter!

na da bin ich ja mal der Gespannte! Die Konkurrenz wird härter:vik:


----------



## Carphunter_MV (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



gallus schrieb:


> Aber ich denke du wirst Liege und Schlafsack besitzen?!


 


Das is doch mal nen Wort! Das Angebot nehm ich gerne an!!!! :vik:
Dann werd ich mich mal auch gleich anmelden! 
Freu mich schon! |rolleyes
In diesem Sinne!
Auf das die Rollen glühen!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Renz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Paul Holz schrieb:


> Also wollte nur mal zwischenwerfen das ich am Mitwoch oben bei Kap Arkona bin und mich auf MeFo versuche.
> 
> Bericht wird fogen:....


 
Moin Paul, Mi. Ostwind Bft 6, schlechter kann es eigentlich nicht kommen  trotzdem viel Erfolg!

Gruß André


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hallo leute 
hatte heute gehört das ein bernd ziesche auf der insel ist 
und mal eben ne ü8o auf fliege gefangen hat :mlg andre


----------



## Carphunter_MV (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Petri Heil an den Ü80-Fänger Bernd!
Das macht Mut fürs neue Jahr!!!!!

Ich wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Petri zur Ü80.
Aber trotzdem: Eine Ü 80 fängt man nicht so eben. Das hat eine Vorgeschichte oder bekommt eine Nachgeschichte. Beispiel: Meine erste Meerforelle, ich fing sie am 20.11.89 in Weißenhaus, war eine 82er. Die erste gleich, nach 7 erfolglosen Tagen.
Ich mußte sie mir im Nachhinein verdienen und habe sie vom Strand aus nie mehr übertroffen. Beim Trolling ist die Marke dann häufiger gefallen.
Also: Mal eben ne Ü 80 wirds von der Küste nie geben


----------



## bamse34 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin Moin!
Aber genau für solche Granaten(oder zumindest so ähnliche) fährt man ja nach Rügen oder??
Auch wenn das sicherlich ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch ist! 
Die Fische dort sind zwar nicht so massenhaft wie woanders dafür aber meist größer, so zumindest meine Erfahrung!
Freue mich schon auf meinen esten Rügentrip im neuen Jahr, werde dann neben dem Trolling auch wieder die Fliegenpeitsche vorm Hof Kracht schwingen und von Riesenmefos träumen, oder halt aufwachen und eine fangen!
Grüße auf die Insel
Sebastian
PS @Dolfin Bei Bernd Z. gehe ich mal davon aus das es eine Vorgeschichte ist, der ist nämlich sicher nicht das erste mal an der Küste:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Mag sein - ich kenne ihn nicht. Aber solche Fische haben zu 90% einen Hintergrund.
Ich kann Rügen vom Ufer nicht so sehr einschätzen. Die richtigen Kracher sind draußen zwischen den Lachsen. Nach meiner Meinung liegt die Größe der Fische weniger am Ort, sondern sehr stark auch am Maß. 40er Forellen, wie sie ja in SH jährlich zu tausenden als maßig eingesammelt werden, sind für mich noch nicht reif. Wenn sie aus dieser kritischen Größe herauskommen, haben sie im nächsten Jahr schon Ü 50. Dazu kommt die Höchstzahl von 3 Fischen am Tag. Von sowat kommt dann sowat!


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin,also meine allererste Mefo war 6Kg und ü75 und das auf Rügen! Ich habe dort auch danach noch ein paar ü70 gehabt. Auch bei uns auf dem Fischland ist das zwar nicht die Regel aber diese ``großen``sind immer mal wieder drinn...! Allerdings muß da auch immer ne Menge Glück dabei sein.#6Also die dicken sind nicht nur zwischen den Lachsen anzutreffen. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

...genau das meinte ich: Immer mal wieder.
Wichtiger ist aber, warum das so ist.


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hast ja recht, Hans. 

Nur ist es bei der (auf deutsch) Örtlichkeit (Rügen) nun mal so daß, wie Du richtig bemerkst, viele große Fische vor der Küste vorhanden sind. Der Grund ist bekannt, denn wo soviel Futterfisch vorhanden ist, da sind die größeren Fische auch nicht weit. Und die Guten werden dann auch immer fetter! :q
Das ist auch gut so. Nun ist es bei Rügen aber auch so, daß gerade die Mefos auch in die Reichweite der Küstenangler kommen. Wir reden hier von den größeren Mefos. Einem Snack sind diese Trutten nämlich nicht abgeneigt. Auch Lachse werden doch häufiger dort oben an der Küste gefangen. Natürlich nicht die Kracher, wie sie vor der Küste vorhanden sind. #6
Dennoch ist Rügen auch nicht gerade einfach zu befischen. Bei bestimmten Windrichtungen und Stärken, und das können mir die "alten Hasen" sicherlich bestätigen, ist dort Essig mit fischen! #d
Aber der Reiz eine der "BIG MAMA`s"  zu bekommen, ist dort am größten! #6


----------



## shR!mp (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

heute war wieder einer dieser tage wo ordentliches fischen ziemlich unmöglich war: starker wind aus östlicher richtung mit sturmböhen. in rugeshus war starke brandung man  konnte im prinziep grade so hinter die branungszone werfen was eine ordentliche köderführung war bei dem aufgewühlten wasser nicht maher möglich -> also ein schneidertag aber wenigstens draußen gewesen


----------



## janko (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



shR!mp schrieb:


> heute war wieder einer dieser tage wo ordentliches fischen ziemlich unmöglich war: starker wind aus östlicher richtung mit sturmböhen. in rugeshus war starke brandung man  konnte im prinziep grade so hinter die branungszone werfen was eine ordentliche köderführung war bei dem aufgewühlten wasser nicht maher möglich -> also ein schneidertag aber wenigstens draußen gewesen



wie kannst du auch bei der windlage in nardevitz fischen#d|uhoh:#d


----------



## shR!mp (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

sag mir wo sonst noch ein platz war?
 höchstens glowe ...naja da kamen die wellen dann genau so rum.-denn in nardewitz war nicht so sehr der wind das problem sondern viel mehr die starke brandung die frontal auf dend strand kam kombiniert mit der starken seitlichen strömung ...ich hatte mit ein paar anderen anglern gesprochen und es war überall das selbe trauerspiel höchstens dranske wäre noch nen versuch wert gewesen und wenn man wenig zeit zum fischen hat darf man halt nicht wählerisch sein: die tage davor waren zum Teil geil zum fischen aber ich bin nicht losgekommen, weil keine Zeit.
 hab dann noch im ralswieker hafen bisschen DS probiert aber da war auch nichts zu holen


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



shR!mp schrieb:


> in nardewitz war nicht so sehr der wind das problem sondern viel mehr die starke brandung die frontal auf dend strand kam kombiniert mit der starken seitlichen strömung ...



Hatte genau bei solchen Bedingungen, allerdings an einem anderen Ort und zu einer anderen Zeit (vorletztes Jahr Karfreitag), ein super Fangergebnis. Wasser war sehr trübe, die Strömung so stark, daß das Keschernetz wagerecht wedelte und selbst der 25 gr. Snaps unter der Rutenspitze auch wagerecht wedelte!!! |bigeyes #6


----------



## Paul Holz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



> @Renz: Moin Paul, Mi. Ostwind Bft 6, schlechter kann es eigentlich nicht kommen  trotzdem viel Erfolg!


Also wir haben es am 30. 12. von früh um 8:30Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr vergeblich auf MeFo versucht. Wie ihr schon sagtet, zu starker Wind, Wasser war viel zu trüb an der Stelküste bei Lohme. Muss aber sagen es war nen toller ausflug hat spass gemacht werds warscheinlich mitte Februar nochmal versuchen mal sehen was sich da machen lässt^^

Also "Das war nen Satz mit "X" dat war nischt "  

Gruß Paul Holz


----------



## Carphunter_MV (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hey Leute! 
Wie siehts auf der Insel aus????
Beißt die Mefo oder ist grad Flaute? Wollte evt. am Sonntag mal los!
Aber hab ja doch ein ganzes Stück Anfahrt aus HGW und da hät ich schon gern gewusst ob es sich Momentan lohnt!


----------



## shR!mp (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hm naja bei dem sturm am WE war ja mal nix zu holen ^^ und auch sonst ist nicht viel zeit zum angeln .... mal wieder ein wochenende arbeiten :v

war letzten donnerstag mal los 3h angeln in Mukran: ein schöner tag und so aber gebissen hat nichts


----------



## Mayer82 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

zur zeit geht nix. war heute 3 stunden in kreptitz in der brühe und außer kalte hände war nix zu holen. hat trotzdem spass gemacht und deshalb gibt es morgen den nächsten versuch.


----------



## Carphunter_MV (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Na dann werd ich wohl noch eins zwei Wochen warten bis ich hoch fahre!
Ich glaub das Wasser is zur Zeit auch ein bisschen zu kalt oder?


----------



## janko (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

in 2 wochen wird das wasser nicht wärmer sein #d


----------



## Carphunter_MV (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja das denke ich auch! Ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit Strömungen die Wassertemperatur beeinflussen! Ich hoffe das die Mefo´s schnell wieder aktiv werden damit ich möglichst bald meine erste Mefo landen kann!!!!
Kann es nämlich kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## pohlk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Warte mal ab bis es mind 2 Wochen wieder +Grade hat und Sonnenschein ist, ich denke vorher rührt sich in Küstennähe eh nichts. Eindeutig zu alt...


----------



## Carphunter_MV (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich werde es am 25.01. mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen probieren! 
Hoffe mit maximalen Erfolg! Wenn nicht dann um endlich mal meine neue Ausrüstung zu testen und Spaß zu haben!
Wie siehts mit Beifang wie Dorsch im Moment bzw. allgemein aus????


----------



## shR!mp (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hm um dich zu informieren kannst ja ab und an mal aud diese seite schauen http://www.anglertreff-ruegen.de
das ist unser örtlicher tacklerdealer und der schreibt immer so fangberichte rein ist eigentlich ganz i.O.


----------



## Carphunter_MV (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja die Seite is echt gut und hilfreich, aber beantwortet mir nicht die Frage nach der Möglichkeit zur Zeit Beifang wie Dorsch beim Mefo angeln zu landen.


----------



## shR!mp (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

tja komischerweise hört man hier fast nie was von dorschbeifängen beim mefoangeln..... hab nur mal im sommer gehört das manche dorschspinnen gehen aber so kP

in der brandung dürfte aber was gehen - nur das wird dich sicher nicht interessiern

probiers halt mal aus selbst wenn du nichts fängst ist ein tag am wasser doch viel besser als n tag auf arbeit


----------



## Carphunter_MV (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Auf jeden Fall! Hab grad meine Rute vorereitet, d.h. mit 4 Meter Fluor Carbon Vorfach und Springerfliege ausgestattet! Und dann werden wir einfach mal probieren ob was geht!!!!



shR!mp schrieb:


> in der brandung dürfte aber was gehen - nur das wird dich sicher nicht interessiern


 
Beißt es denn in der Brandung gut, weil dann könnt man das ja noch ans Mefo-Angeln dran hängen???!!!


----------



## shR!mp (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

im dezember hat es gut gebissen auch als es schon kalt war ...aber dieses jahr hab ich noch nichts gehört#t

viele angler die ich kenne haben noch keine marke und warten erstmal ab das es wieder wärmer wird :g


----------



## Carphunter_MV (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Na dann heißt es wohl! Ausprobieren! #6
Marke und Angelkarte hab ich auch noch nicht! Hol ich mir aber nächste Woche, damit es übernächste Woche dann los gehen kann! |supergri Ich hoffe das die Temperaturen und das Wetter im Allgemeinen bald besser werden! :c


----------



## Carphunter_MV (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin! Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Ostsee im nördlichen Teil Rügens aussieht???? Kann man da zur Zeit angeln und macht es Sinn???? 
Ich will endlich los!!!!
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## OssiEde (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen. Habe keine Lust noch zu warten bis die Bodden und der Sund frei sind. Auf den Webcambildern sah es wenigstens flüssig aus.


----------



## Boddenangler27 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moin,war heute auf Rügen los und hab eine Nullnummer zu verzeichnen.Die Mefos hatten nicht einen Hauch der Chance überhaupt in Wurfweite zu kommen, der Fischer hat alles abgestellt und das von Glowe bis Lohme.:v


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Moin,war heute auf Rügen los und hab eine Nullnummer zu verzeichnen.Die Mefos hatten nicht einen Hauch der Chance überhaupt in Wurfweite zu kommen, der Fisch hat alles abgestellt und das von Glowe bis Lohme.:v


hallo 
und das war gestern auch schon so lg andre


----------



## Carphunter_MV (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich biete bzw. suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen nach Rügen zum Mefo-Angeln!!!!! Abfahrtszeit ist mir egal! Ich fahr von Neubrandenburg los über Greifswald kurz Angelgerät einpacken und dann ab in den Norden Rügens!!!!
Wenn jemand interess hat bei mir mit zu fahren oder jemand mich mitnehmen möchte um die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel zu schonen, bitte einfach bei mir melden!

MfG Tino


----------



## OssiEde (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Das hört sich sehr verlockend an, aber leider muss ich arbeiten. Und ich denke das Wasser ist noch ziemlich kalt. Da wird es echt ein Glücksgriff wenn du da was fangen willst. Bei Glowe oben sollen es ca. 2 Grad sein. Ob die Silberlinge da schon in Wurfweite sind??? Aber wer nicht angelt kann auch nichts fangen. Mail mal wie es gelaufen ist. Beim nächsten mal würde ich mich gerne mal mit anschließen.


----------



## henni82 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

war am freitag auf der insel mit der fliegenpeitsche bei glowe unterwegs. hatte einen kurzen anfasser! temparaturen lagen zwischen 0,6 und 0,9 grad und alles voller netze bis zum strand:v!


----------



## OssiEde (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja unseren armen Fischer die haben jetzt dringend was nachzuholen. |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Carphunter_MV (3. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Kurz und knapp! 

Der Ausflug ist gestern ins Wasser gefallen! Auto kaputt! Und das schlimme! Ich saß schon mit Angelklamotte und gepacktem Geschir im Auto! 
Naja aber das Wetter war ja auch nicht das beste!
Mal gucken wann sich die nächste Gelegenheit bietet!


----------



## Boddenangler27 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich war heute mit 2Kumpels auf Rügen unterwegs.Eine blanke von 50cm konnte verhaftet werden.Ich hab nur 2Bisse gehabt und mein anderer Kumpel hatte noch einen fetten Nachläufer,der 2m vorm Strand kurz eingestiegen ist und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ausgeschlitzt ist.Morgen werd ich wieder los,denn irgendwann muß es doch mal wieder klappen.


----------



## shR!mp (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hab mich grade mal entschieden spontan bisschen mefo fischen zu gehen ...das wetter ist so schön und anstatt zu spazieren kann man ja auch einfach mal wieder angeln|rolleyes
werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## shR!mp (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hm war ne lustige tour als ich ankekommen war hatte ich mich erstmal schön im gefrorenen restschnee festgefahren #t
aber dank der hilfe von nem freund und mayer82 konnte ich nach ner stunde die karre doch noch aus dem dreck ziehen:m
waren dann noch bisschen angeln aber gefangen wurde nichts 
trotzem schöner trip gewesen


----------



## OssiEde (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

wo wart ihr gewesen und wann wollt ihr wieder los???


----------



## shR!mp (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

kP wie es die zeit zulässt vlt am montag oder auch am sonntag oder nächstes wochenende 
war in mukran das wasser war angetrübt viele abbrüche denke mal wird bald gesperrt da der strand
in glowe und so wurde in den vergangenen tagen aber schon gefangen

PS: vanish fluocarbon scheint ******* zu sein für schlagschnüre meine ist beim 4 würf mit dem blinker zum horizont geflogen ....werde wieder amnesia verwenden


----------



## willi .f (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



> [/QUOTPS: vanish fluocarbon scheint ******* zu sein für schlagschnüre meine ist beim 4 würf mit dem Blinker zum horizont geflogen ....werde wieder amnesia verwenden E]
> Hallo!
> ja das problem kenne ich auch,dachte aber das meine schnur schon zu alt ist.habe auch wieder gewechselt und nehme die von Dega.
> Gruss willi.f


----------



## Boddenangler27 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

War heute auch los und hab ebenfalls geschneidert.Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer damit die Fische in Schwung kommen.
@Shrimp:Wie stark ist dein Vanish?Also ich bin voll zufrieden damit.Ich nehm die 37er Stärke,damit kann man wenigstens noch nen Hänger lösen.


----------



## seaside (6. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Moinsen

Was meint ihr, wie sieht es morgen aus? Zwei Grad und Sonne. Ist vielleicht jetzt nicht die perfekte Vorhersage, aber sicher besser als heute ;-) Wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein?

Fährt/will jemand zufällig von Greifswald aus bzw. über Greifswald? Wenn, ich wär bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft bei. 

grüße

Peter


----------



## Carphunter_MV (6. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



seaside schrieb:


> Fährt/will jemand zufällig von Greifswald aus bzw. über Greifswald? Wenn, ich wär bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft bei.


 
Ich würde auch fahren wollen! Also wenn du möchtest kannst du mitkommen! Wann wollen wir los? Am besten du schickst mir mal deine Handynummer als PN! Dann können wir das alles genauer absprechen!

LG Tino


----------



## shR!mp (6. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hab die 0.33 vanish...die ist über dem knoten gerissen  möglich wäre das der knoten die schnur beschädigt hat....ist mir aber noch nie mit der amnesia pasiert außerdem finde ich die vanish sehr steif bei den vorfächern ist das unproblematisch aber als schlagschnur vlt nicht so hammer

heute haben wir hier ne recht frische briese es hat auch leicht geschneit in der nacht...ich möchte fast meinen der winter hat uns noch fester im griff als man sich das wünscht#t


----------



## OssiEde (6. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich hätte echt Lust bei euch mitzufahren. Aber das Wetter ist mit viel zu bescheiden. Die Temperaturen sind viel zu niedrig. Da wird es eher zum Glücksgriff als können. Die Mefos müssen erstmal aufgetaut werden. 9 von 10 Anglern gehen noch als Schneider nach Hause. Mal grob geschätzt. Da ist mir die Fahrt doch noch zu weit bei diesen Aussichten. Die Nacht sollen es wieder knapp 10 minus werden. Da kommen die Silberlinge nicht so richtig in Schwung. 
Aber wer nicht Angelf fängt auch nicht. 

Also Petri Heil für all die die es probieren!  

Und jetzt soll es endlich wärmer werden.


----------



## Boddenangler27 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

War heute mit meinem Vadder und einem Kumpel mal wieder auf Rügen los.Mein Vadder hat eine verhaftet,aber leider nur so um die 40cm,mein Kumpel hatte eine von 48cm und was hatte ich???
Nichts,ausser einen fetten Nachläufer von über 60cm,hab die leider erst 5m vor Strand zwischen den Steinen gesehen und war grad dabei den Wobbler ausm Wasser zu heben,da wollte sie nochmal zu schnappen,leider zu Spät für mich.#q
Aber ne schöne Welle hat sie im Flachen gemacht.


----------



## gallus (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Nabend,

hat jemand Lust mit mir am Do ab 14Uhr Ecke Glowe
ne Welle zu teilen?


----------



## henni82 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

wäre gerne mit dabei gallus, nur muss ich leider arbeiten und etwas weit von der küste entfernt


----------



## Neunauge (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hallo ihr Mefokiller,
das hört sich ja nicht so super an will mit einem Freund am 27.3 auf Rüge für eine Woche.
Für uns Hamburger ist das das erste mal auf Rügen mal sehen was geht,ich werde aufmerksam eure Berichte lesen und hoffen das die Temperatur noch steigt.
Wir wollen mit dem Wohnmo anreisen kommen wir auch ans Wasser oder schlechte Straßen lage?


----------



## Boddenangler27 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Habt ihr denn schon nen Plan wo hier auf Rügen hin wollt?Dann kann man euch bestimmt auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Carphunter_MV (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Da ich auch Mefo-Anfänger bin, hätte ich auch nochmal ne Frage! Ist es richtig das man von Dranske bis Lohme überall auf Mefo angeln kann??? Oder ist es von den Jahreszeiten abhängig?

MfG Carphunter


----------



## Boddenangler27 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja kann man.Plätze mit vielen großen Steinen und Leopardengrund sind ideal.


----------



## HAVSEI (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> War heute mit meinem Vadder und einem Kumpel mal wieder auf Rügen los.Mein Vadder hat eine verhaftet,aber leider nur so um die 40cm,mein Kumpel hatte eine von 48cm und was hatte ich???
> Nichts,ausser einen fetten Nachläufer von über 60cm,hab die leider erst 5m vor Strand zwischen den Steinen gesehen und war grad dabei den Wobbler ausm Wasser zu heben,da wollte sie nochmal zu schnappen,leider zu Spät für mich.#q
> Aber ne schöne Welle hat sie im Flachen gemacht.


 
....das ist ja schonmal was.
pohlk und ich waren heute auch auf der Insel, aber außer 2 Anfasser konnten wir kein Silber für uns verbuchen.
Die Bedingungen wären 1 a gewesen, wenn das Thermometer so ca. 5°C mehr Außen- und 3°C mehr Wassertemperatur angezeigt hätte.
Auf jeden Fall scheint sich der "Winterschlaf" der Trutten so langsam dem Ende zu neigen.


----------



## pohlk (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Trotzdem wieder ein schöner Tag gewesen :m


----------



## Neunauge (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn schon nen Plan wo hier auf Rügen hin wollt?Dann kann man euch bestimmt auch weiterhelfen.


Nein noch nicht,vieleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee wo es gut wehre.
Wir wollten mit Spinrute von Land aus angel und mit dem Boot scleppen, da wir mit dem Wehnmo kommen sollte man auch stehen können. Das Boot ist 4m lang und könnte über den Strand ins Wassser gebracht werden
Habt Ihr einen Tipp


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Neunauge schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht,vieleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee wo es gut wehre.
> Wir wollten mit Spinrute von Land aus angel und mit dem Boot scleppen, da wir mit dem Wehnmo kommen sollte man auch stehen können. Das Boot ist 4m lang und könnte über den Strand ins Wassser gebracht werden
> Habt Ihr einen Tipp


Moin,fahre nach Dranske da kannst Du wunderbar mit dem Boot übern Strand!!! Ein Wohnmobilstellplatz ist genau am Wasser und mit der Wathose bist Du da genau richtig!!!Nur wenn der Wind zu stark aus Nord bis West weht, ist es vielleicht ein bisschen problematisch. Aber Rügen hat ja auf allen Seiten schöne Strände!!!:g:m   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Neunauge (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo fischlandmefo,
danke für denn Tipp das wird wohl unser erste Anlaufstelle am27.3  weitere Tips wehren super wo wir mit dem Boot rein kommen und mit den Wohnmo Parken können.
Grüß aus Hamburg #h


----------



## OssiEde (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo

Was machen die Mefos und der Dorsch? Ist wohl noch zu kalt und deswegen alles im Tiefen unterwegs. 

Mit deinem Boot kommst du auch in Juliusruh über den Strand. Und in Glowe ist eine Slippe. Beides günstig bei Westwinden. Und fürs Wohnmibil findest du überall schöne Parknischen zwischen den  beiden Orten. Aber Campen ist nur legal auf Zeltplätzen. Also last euch nicht erwischen.


----------



## Carphunter_MV (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich fahr morgen mit nem Kumpel nach Rügen. Hab aber noch eins zwei Fragen! Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Wo stehen viele Stellnetze, wo ist das Wasser zu trüb????  Das heißt wo macht es momentan am meißten Sinn zu fischen und wo geht was??? 

Lg Carphunter_MV


----------



## pohlk (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich kann Dir nur von letzter Woche berichten und da z.b. von Juliusruh bis Drewolke alles dichtgestellt.

Und Abends will ich ne Auswertung haben , von mir gibts dann auch eine....

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

So war ich also heute 3 Stunden am Strand meines Vertrauens unterwegs und hatte nicht einen Anfasser,also einpacken und beim Nachhause laufen noch ein paar Würfe an den Steinkanten entlang.Fünf Wurf und zwanzig Minuten später lagen dann die beiden am Strand (49 und 64 cm ).
Warum kann man das nicht gleich am Anfang so hinbekommen,hätte mir die kalten Füße erspart  :q


----------



## pohlk (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Dickes Petri!

Die 64er ist ein feister Fisch. 
Sage mal bitte, die Rute ist doch eine Calyber Spin von DAM oder nicht? Welches Modell hast Du genau davon? 
Weil ich eine MH von der Serie habe, aber die mir viel zu hart wäre für's Mefo angeln


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Funzt ohne Probleme damit,da ich kein Freund von so weichen Stöcken bin.Ist ja immermal möglich das ein Esox einsteigt und dann....


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> So war ich also heute 3 Stunden am Strand meines Vertrauens unterwegs und hatte nicht einen Anfasser,also einpacken und beim Nachhause laufen noch ein paar Würfe an den Steinkanten entlang.Fünf Wurf und zwanzig Minuten später lagen dann die beiden am Strand (49 und 64 cm ).
> Warum kann man das nicht gleich am Anfang so hinbekommen,hätte mir die kalten Füße erspart  :q



Na dann mal ein kräftiges  *Petri Heil*  #6
Und warum erst nach den kalten Füßen? #c
Na mit warmen Füßen wärst Du zu schnell unterwegs gewesen und hättest den Spot förmlich überlaufen!!!  #6
Ist doch logisch, oder!?  #6 #h


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> So war ich also heute 3 Stunden am Strand meines Vertrauens unterwegs und hatte nicht einen Anfasser,also einpacken und beim Nachhause laufen noch ein paar Würfe an den Steinkanten entlang.Fünf Wurf und zwanzig Minuten später lagen dann die beiden am Strand (49 und 64 cm ).
> Warum kann man das nicht gleich am Anfang so hinbekommen,hätte mir die kalten Füße erspart  :q


Danke für diese Fangmeldung:q!!! Petri Heil!!! Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder auf der Insel,diese Bilder machen richtig Mut zum wiederkommen....!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## shR!mp (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

war heute für 2 stunden los....naja #d nix geworden....aber das bin ich ja gewohnt-trotzdem ist die motivation immernoch groß

hab mir beim angeln heut schon gedacht wenn ich tasächlich endlich mal ne mefo dran hab bin ich so geschockt und überrascht das ich die rute fallen lasse oder sowas|supergri

hatten heute erst ententeich und dann hat der wind langsam aufgefrischt....wasser war sehr klar


----------



## Boddenangler27 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@Shrimp  Laß mal ich war Montag das 10mal los und hab dieses Jahr immer noch keine.Obwohl an den Stellen wo ich war immer Fisch raus gekommen ist.So ist halt das Mefoangeln.​


----------



## shR!mp (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

warst du am montag zufällig unten in rugeshus unterwegs?
da war ich zwischen 13 und 15 uhr auch unterwegs

jo naja wird schon noch hab blad urlaub und dann jede menge zeit ...aber vlt werde ich sogar diese woche nochmal los


----------



## Carphunter_MV (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich wollt auch Sonntag/Montag los, aber wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht angucke, dann wird mir schlecht! Heute is so ein geiles Wetter und ich sitze im Büro! Und wenn man Zeit hat -> Regen/Wind/Kalt -> das is doch nich gerecht


----------



## shR!mp (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

naja mal sehen ob´s wirklich so schlimm wird...vlt werd ich auch noch mal los am WE.....

und wenn ich daran denke das ich im april 20 tage frei hab ......da kommt freude auf 

PS: es geht laut einigen aussagen jetzt auch mit den heringen los


----------



## Robi Hobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

War letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen unterwegs und erschrocken, wie winterlich noch alles scheint.
Trotz dessen fingen wir die ersten Mefo´s des Jahres.(45-51)
Nicht gerade die sagenumwogenen "Rügen-Bomber", aber dafür noch steigerungswürdig.
Außerdem haben wir noch ne Menge Rügentouristen getroffen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten.
Vom 2. Rügentreffen hab ich keine Info´s, was so gefangen wurde. Hat einer von Euch dazu Erkenntnisse?!

Gestern haben wir nochmal nen Kurztrip an die Küsten eingelegt, wo ich eine 52er vor Dranske verhaften konnte.

Und... nen "Rügen-Bomber" von Ü70 durfte ich auch keschern.

Auf jeden Fall geht es jetzt stetig bergauf und ich kann es kaum erwarten nach Ostern ne Woche auf Rügen zu verleben.
Auch deshalb, weil ich im direkten Anschluß nach Bornholm fahre!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Robi


----------



## Carphunter_MV (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich war Sonntag los! Erst Drewoldke, dann Vitt und zum Schluss Nardevitz, aber überall nichts! Auch alle anderen Angler mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, konnten keine Fänge melden!!!! Am Samstag ein Tag zuvor solls wohl ordentlich gebissen haben! Aber so ist das, den ein Tag beißts und den anderen Tag is nichts zu machen!!!! Naja hoffe das es die nächsten Wochen nochmal richtig los geht!!!!


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

hallo,

ich werde am freitag mal die inselspitze besuchen und gucken was so los ist, ich hoffe das wetter, die temperaturen und die strömung spielen mit... ansonsten steht plan B auf dem plan!!! der hering!!!


----------



## kohlibri (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Hering?? Schon paar Angler auf dem Rügendamm unterwegs?


----------



## gallus (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



kohlibri schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Hering?? Schon paar Angler auf dem Rügendamm unterwegs?



Ich war heute da,
hatte 7grosze Heringe und 3 ca 30cm Barsche,
die mir als Beifang aufs Paternoster gingen.


----------



## sillomat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> War letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen unterwegs und erschrocken, wie winterlich noch alles scheint.
> Trotz dessen fingen wir die ersten Mefo´s des Jahres.(45-51)
> Nicht gerade die sagenumwogenen "Rügen-Bomber", aber dafür noch steigerungswürdig.
> Außerdem haben wir noch ne Menge Rügentouristen getroffen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten.
> ...



Zum 2. Rügentreffen: Es sind 4 maßige Fische gegangen. Von 60 bis 48 cm. Es war wohl doch noch ein wenig frisch die Tage. Kann ja keiner ahnen das wir so einen Jahrhundertwinter bekommen. Jedenfalls hat es Spass gemacht. 32 Teilnehmer, die alle ganz gut drauf waren, viel Zeit zum fischen, gutes Bier am Abend und viele neue Kontakte.


----------



## shR!mp (6. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

So heute hab ich es endlich geschafft: meine erste MeFo:vik:
Ich hab frei und hatte weiter nichts zu tun, außerdem war ich top motiwiert (endlich mal einen silberbarren zu landen)  also dachte ich mir nutzt du mal die zeit und versuchst dein glück auf mefo.....mal wieder 
ich komme am strand an und es ist ziemlich warm kein lüftchen geht und in der kleinen bucht ist das wasser spiegelglatt und dazu noch flachwasser.
als ich am strand ankam hatte grade jemand ne mefo gekeschert
also hab ich mein zeug klar gemacht und noch schnell die hälfte meiner klamotten abgelegt damit ich nicht in der wathose gekocht werde
ich war keine 5 minuten im wasser und plötzlich ein dumpfer schlag in der rute (kraut gefangen?! dachte ich mir. einen biss hatte ich als letztes erwartet) dann wütendes kopfschütteln (ich plötzlich gespannt wie ein bogen....sollte das etwa tatsächlich eine mefo sein?...unfassbar.... im hinterkopf kamen sofort pessimistische gedanken auf: die bekommst du nie raus ...die schüttelt den haken ab|uhoh 
nun gut also erstmal die bremse ein stück gelockert und dann fing ich an einzuholen der fisch zappelte nur etwas (sollten mefos nicht unglaubliche drills liefern??) ich holte den fisch weiter ein 20m vor mir kam sie dann das erste mal an die  oberfläche war jedoch nicht zu erkennen (da keine polbrille vorhanden)...naja die forelle fand das nicht so toll und legte erstmal eine flucht hin...ich ließ sie gewähren (in gedanken wunderte ich mich schon: der fisch ist noch drann? ich habe ihn noch nicht verloren kannn das wahr sein?)  und holte sie danach weiter. 
5 meter vor mir die forelle tobte inzischen immer intensiver (und mir war immernoch bange inzwischen dachte ich schon: du bekommst den fisch vieleicht vor den kescher.....aber bestimmt nicht rein)
inzwischen war der fisch nur noch 2-3 meter von mir entfernt 
ich kurbelte ein so das nur noch schnur in rutenlänge draußen war umd den fisch dann vorsichtig über den kescher zu ziehen den ich bereits gegriffen hatte......aber denkste die forelle drehte jetzt erst richtig auf schoss wild hin und her sprang und schüttelte sich wie wild. mal war sie rechts von mir dann wieder links von mir (ich konnte es immer noch nicht fassen und glaubte immernoch nicht an den erfolgreichen ausgang des drills) nach einiger zeit (unmöglich zu sagen wie lang) schien die mefo endlich endkräftet zu sein
also holte ich sie wieder ran so das ich sie über den kescher ziehen konnte. 
den kescher in der einen die rute in der anderen hand dirigierte ich die forelle nun langsam über den kescher sie tobte noch einmal gewann aber keine schnur mehr.
ich sah das sie die springerfliege erwischt hatte (und mir war angst und bange ob das vorfach halten würde)|evil: dann endlich hatte ich sie über dem kescher(den ich heute erst neu gekauft habe da mein alter verloren gengangen ist) und hob ihn hoch

jetzt war die katze im sack oder eher die mefo im netz:k:l:vik:

also bin ich rausgewatet (endlich war ich sicher dieser fisch ist in meinem keschernetz...ich habe tatsächlich eine mefo gefangen) 
an land wollte ich den fisch natürlich gleich vermessen und versorgen was sich aber eher schwierig gestaltete, da mir vor aufregung die hände zitterten und ich kaum die werkzeuge aus der tasche bekam. endlich hatte ich sie vom haken befreiht vermessen (60cm maß das tier) und mit einem schlag auf den kopf betäubt...also holte ich meine digicam aus der jackentasche und machte ein schönes (arrangiertes) foto

danach wurde die forellle abgeschlagen in eine (unansehnliche) tüte verpackt und in meinem rucksack verstaut 
ich konnte es kaum fassen und musste mich ersteinmal hinsetzen....als ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte rief ich meinen vater an und berichtet ihm die neuigkeit.
(an sich ,dachte ich mir, könnte ich das angeln jetzt einstellen und nach hause fahren: eine mefo hab ich jetzt das reicht ....aber ich bin höchstens 1/2 stunde hier ...nein lieber ein bisschen die zeit genießen und weiter angeln vlt beißt ja noch eine#d:q) also war ich noch 2 stunden unterwegs und hatte sogar noch einen biss....die forelle ist aber nach 30 sekunden wieder ausgestiegen....das war aber nicht so schlimm...denn mich konnte jetzt eh nichts mehr stören, ich hatte eine mefo gefangen, meine erste und dann so eine schöne

nach über 2 jahren erfolgloser versuche und bestimmt weit über 1000 würfen - ein schöner tag

naja ich hab noch bis 20.4 fre.....der nächste angriff folgt #6

PS:hier noch das schicke bild:


----------



## Mr. B (6. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ *shR!mp*

Na dann mal ein dickes PETRI! #6

Habe Deine Geschichte sehr gespannt gelesen und ich hoffe, dass ich in den kommenden Tagen ähnliches hier auf der Insel erleben darf. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Mayer82 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ Flo

ganz dickes petri heil, wurde ja auch mal zeit das es klappt.

ich war heute auch nochmal unterwegs. eine konnten wir verhaften, eine weitere hat der kumpel nach einem kurzen drill verloren und es gab noch 2 bisse und 4 nachläufer.
insgesamt ein gelungener tag.


----------



## a-l-e-x (6. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ shrimp

Petri#6

Das ist ein Daumen wert. Spitzen Beitrag, toller Fisch...es kribbelt in den Fingern...

Gruß Alex


----------



## shR!mp (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

heute war wieder so ein traumhafter tag :q

nach den fängen von vorgestern haben mayer82 und ich beschlossen das wir mal zusammen losziehen müssen um auf die frischen erfolge aufzubauen.....außerdem hab ich immernoch frei und das wetter ist gut.....was kann man also besseres tun als angeln zu gehen?:g

also hab ich mayer heute morgen gegen 11uhr abgeholt
sachen eingepackt und nach einem kaffee mit brötchen bei dem der angeltag besprochen wurde ging es los richtung lohme|rolleyes

gegen 12uhr waren wir angekommen das tackle wurde klar gemacht und bei milden tempereaturen glasklarem wasser und natürlich super motiviert fingen wir an zu angeln.
es vergingen keine 10 minuten da sah ich schon wie mayer mit seiner ersten mefo kämpfte.....sie hatte keine 10 meter vor ihm bei zwei großen steinen gebissen. die forelle war schnell gelandet und die laune top. eine silberblanke forelle mit 50 cm  die sich sienen rot schwarzen gno geschnappt hatte
nun gut jetzt war ich an der reihe und sollte beweisen das meine springerflige wirklich fisch fängt (ü70|supergri)

naja so schnell ging das dann auch wieder nicht....
wir angelten uns weiter den strand entlang und fachsimpelten herum..... bis es gegen 14 uhr auch bei mir einen schlag in der rute gab
auch diese forelle biss etwa 10 meter vor mir an einer gruppe steine die ihr wohl deckung geboten haben.
nach wenigen minuten war auch dieser drill vorbei (was bei der distannz von 10m auch nicht verwundert) 
die forelle hatte 49 cm 
....tja damit war um 14 uhr das tagesziel erreicht: jeder eine mefo....was will man mehr? 
man will weiter angeln und den tag genießen.

kurz darauf hatte mayer noch einen schönen nachläufer der jedoch kurz vor ihm abgedreht ist .....woraufhin wir die stelle noch einige zeit mit unseren blinkern beharkt haben
aber ohne erfolg

also haben wir uns langsam den strand wieder zurückgeangelt 
mayer ist dabei noch auf einem stein weggerutscht und hat sich ein wenich nass gemacht.....aber das war zu verschmerzen.

das nächst ziel war drewolke 
doch vorher haben wir noch einen zwischenstopp in altenkirche eingelegt um zu tanken und eine mittagsbowu zu verputzen

als das erledigt war ging es so schnell wie möglich runter an den stradn (wo wir auf einen bekannten treffen wollten der bereits da war) 
auf dem weg zum wasser habe ich den letzten schnee gesehen (eigentlich liegt auf rügen seit 2-3 wochen kein schnee mehr also kann man sich vorstellen welche schneemassen an den stellen gelegen haben an denen man jetzt noch schnee sieht)

naja drewolke war nicht so der bringer 
inzwischen war es etwas diesig und bedekt 
und am strad war das wasser flach so das die köder bei jedem einholen einen hindernissparkour aus steinen und blasentang durchlaufen mussten-> daraus folgte bei jedem zwiten einholen ein oder mehrere hänger
mein schönes vorfach mit springerfliege und 20g gno in orange weiß kamen so auch abhanden|gr: (....vlt findet ihn ja mal jemand-dann bitte melden)

also entschieden wir uns den angeltag wieder in richtung lohme zu beenden 
es galt ja imernoch eine ü70er zu überlisten

wir kehrten also an den ersten angelplatz zurück und versuchten weiter unser glück......leider ohne erfolg 
gegen 19.30 uhr haben wir das angeln eingestellt und diesen gelungenen tag beendet.

im folgenden noch ein paar fotos:











PS: ich hoffe der beitrag konnte euch alle gut unterhalten und motivieren 
-bis demnächst am strand :g


----------



## Mayer82 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Vom feinsten war das heute! Ein sehr schöner Tag am Wasser. Alles wichtige hat shR!mp schon geschrieben.

@ Flo

beim nächsten mal möchte ich aber die ü70 sehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shR!mp (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

immer mit der ruhe.....
ich hab ja jetzt keine fliege mehr#d muss mich am samstag erstmal eindecken mit 2-3 stück
ich muss wohl wirklich nächste woche noch auf rügen bleiben :q
mal schauen obs beim näcshten termin klappt....


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ shR!mp, #h

erst mal ein kräftiges  *Petri*  zu dem gelungenen "Einstand"! :m  Erste Mefo und gleich eine 60er, Hut ab! #6

Und nochmal ein Petri an euch Beiden zu dem erfolgreichen letzten Törn! #6 #h


----------



## OssiEde (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ja auch von mir ein dickes Petri. 
Habe mein Boot schon flott gemacht. Da muss ich dann auch los. So viele Mefos. Da werde ich wohl mal auf euch zurückgreifen müssen. Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann könnten wir ja mal ne Tour machen. Aber mit Boot. Da kann man zu Not auch mal auf Dorsch umswitchen. Und lasst noch welche übrig.


----------



## Carphunter_MV (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ shR!mp: Petri Heil!!!! Nun gehts ja richtig ab bei dir. Hoffe ich komme dies Jahr auch nochmal dazu.

@ OssiEde: Dem würd ich mich ja auch gern mal anschließen!

MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## OssiEde (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Jo das können wir gerne machen. Da muss ich mir nur noch frei von der Regierung holen und dann kann es los gehen. Morgen geht es erstmal auf Hering.


----------



## Mr. B (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



OssiEde schrieb:


> Jo das können wir gerne machen. Da muss ich mir nur noch frei von der Regierung holen und dann kann es los gehen. Morgen geht es erstmal auf Hering.


 
Also wenn Ihr noch Verstärkung gebrauchen könnt?!?!?
Ich würde auch Brötchen schmieren!!:q


----------



## shR!mp (10. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

ich war doch nicht allein 
sondern unterwegs mit mayer82
unter anderem dessalb war das auch so ein bomben tag
und erfolgreich war er genauso wie ich.

aber nun gut ich war am freitag (gestern) nochmal los in mukran 
und da blieb ich schneider...naja der strand gefällt mir auch nicht so doll aber bei der windlage musste man halt dahin ausweichen

@ OssiEde
das mit dem bootsangeln halte ich für ne gute idee muss nur sehen das es zeitlich passt


----------



## Thomas13 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich war über Ostern in Dranske Richtung Bug. Habe von 15.00-17.00 Uhr 4 ordentliche Bisse gehabt . 2 schöne 50 ziger Meerforellen und zwei Ausschlitzer. Alle auf Spörket (Tobiasfisch 28 gr). Wetter war eigentlich optimal. Wind auflandig. Wasser leicht getrübt.#6Nächste Woche geht es wieder in die Richtung.

Mfg Thomas13


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Hi,|wavey:
ich war vom 06.04-10.04 auf Rügen in  Glowe,
habe es am 08.04 das erste mal, überhaupt, auf Mefo probiert, ne halbe Stunde vorm Brandungsangeln, nach ca.15 würfe hatte ich die erste dran, ca. 40 cm ist aber kurz vor mir ausgestiegen.
Das fieber war aber entfacht.

Am 09.04 war ich abends nochmal für 2 Stunden, hatte eine fette 70er dran die sich dann aber leider mit einen Schnurriß verabschiedete#q hoffe sie wird den Blinker noch los.

So dann der Tag der Abfahrt, einmal angeln geht noch(nach der 70er hatte ich definitiv Mefofieber)
Nochmal von 6:00-7.30uhr am Wasser gewesen, kam aber nix mehr.

:mMefoangeln is Geil:vik:

Rügen sieht mich auf jedenfall wieder.


Gruß
Micha


----------



## Carphunter_MV (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ ex-elbangler

Und was hat die Brandung hergegeben?????


----------



## shR!mp (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ ex elbangler:
schade das die fische ausgestiegen sind
nächstes mal klappts hoffentlich 
kann dich verstehen das du im mefo fieber bist 

schade am WE war die angelei eher bescheiden....
am samstag konnte mayer nur eine kleine 30er verhaften die wieder schwimmen durfte
und am sontag ging wegen zu starker brandung nichts....war dann noch auf hering ....immerhin haben die gebissen wie blöde so das die kiste in ner stunde voll war


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Kollegen in Stralsund besuchen und hab vor auf Mefo zu fischen. Leider kenn ich mich auf Rügen 0 aus. Wäre deshalb über n paar Tipps dankbar. Wie es ausschaut ist die einzige sinnvolle Ecke der Nordosten (Lohme bis Dranske). Kann man das so sagen oder gibts noch andere gute Ecken (ohne das ihr jetzt eure absoluten Hotspots preisgebt) in der Nähe von Strahlsund wär natürlich optimal.

Danke im Vorraus!

Grüße, Terry Tinca


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Carphunter_MV schrieb:


> @ ex-elbangler
> 
> Und was hat die Brandung hergegeben?????


 
Hi,
nicht viel,
insgesamt 5 untermassige Flundern,
eine 38er Flunder bei mir#6
und 2 Aalmuttern.
Das ganze zu zweit an 2 abenden.

Wasser war mit 3 grad wohl wirklich noch zukalt,
kann man sich im Urlaub nicht wirklich ausuchen.


Gruß
micha


----------



## shR!mp (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ kasimir karausche:

du liegst schon völlig richtig mit deier annahme für effektive plätze. sonst höchstens noch mukran.

das ist aber alles nicht na an stralsund und mir fällt auch kein hafen einder nah dran wäre


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (13. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@shrimp
danke schonmal!

weiß einer zufällig wie es mit übernachtungen am strand/-nähe aussieht? hab bock auf nen lockeren abend am meer mit angeln, grill, zelt und sachen zum warmhalten |rolleyes

ist es grundsätzlich verboten/brauch man eine genehmigung/was passiert wenn man erwischt wird?


----------



## shR!mp (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

war gestern wieder erwarten doch noch los mit meinem vater 

konnte eine ü50er fangen die aber wider released wurde da noch braun 
eine weitere hab ich dann longlinreleased

mein vater konnte noch ne schöne 65er fangen auf nen beifängershrimp

war weider mal ein geiler tag

heute war es leider zu windig


----------



## Fleiginho (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

War vom letzten Sonntag bis Freitag auf Rügen, was soll ich sagen: Sonntag bis Mittwoch im Nordostwind gestanden, das Wasser in die Hose schwappen lassen, im Trüben gefischt und nur einen Zupfer gehabt. Donnerstag dann nach 4 km Marsch in der Wathose die perfekte Stelle gefunden. Leicht angetrübtes Wasser, Meerforellengrund und und und. Hab mir geschworen nach dem anstrengenden Marsch den Strand nicht ohne Fisch zu verlassen: Und siehe da, in der Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang hatten mit 3 Leuten innerhalb von einer Stunde 7 Fische von knapp unter Maß bis 51. Ein Rügener hatte ne fette 80er 100m neben uns.

Am nächsten Morgen wieder an die Stelle. Ein Kumpel von mir mit fetter 79er, ansonsten hatten wir noch 3 zwischen 46 und 49cm. Neben 2 gefangenen Fischen haben sich an diesem morgen noch 2, davon ein geschätzte 60+, an meiner Rute  selbständig released.

Dann kam der Nebenerwerbsfischer, der mit seinen Netzen den Kompletten Abschnitt meerforellenfrei gemacht hat:r.

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit der Lizenz für diese erbärmlichen Netze ist? Wieviel nimmt die Komune mit dem Verkauf solcher Lizenzen ein. Wäre es nicht lohnender den Angeltourismus weiter auszubauen als diese abscheuliche Stellnetzfischerei zu erlauben?

Gruß aus Westfalen, am liebsten würde ich jetzt schon wieder los an die Küste. Zumal das Wasser ja am Ende der Woche schon unglaubliche 6 Grad warm war...


----------



## Boddenangler27 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@Fleiginho,ist echt doll was mit den Netzen abgeht auf Rügen.
Stellenweise sind sie nicht mal richtig markiert, teilweise schwimmt eine kleine Styroporkugel im Wasser als Markierung und als Angler wundert man sich warum man andauernd hänger hat.Teilweise haben die Mefos nicht mal mehr ein Chance zu entwischen,komplette Buchten werden erst parallel zum Ufer abgespannt und dann gehts längs runter bis ca 5m vorm Ufer und dort liegen die kleinen Styroporkugeln.:v
Vielleicht sollten die Gebühren für die Netze und Lizenzen erhöht werden,hab mal was gehört von 1€pro Netz und das ist lachhaft.


----------



## Fleiginho (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ Boddenangler

Wir haben an dem Tag noch mit einem alten Herren gesprochen, den das Grundstück gehört auf dem wir gefischt haben (wußte bis dahin nicht, dass die Grundstücke bis zum Ufer gehen), der meinte sein Vater habe früher das Recht für die Fischerei auf seinem Grund gehabt. Ihm sei der Fischer, der da jetzt fischt nicht geheuer. Die Netze würden viel zu dicht stehen...

1€? Kostet das 1€ pro Tag, oder pro Saison? Beides ist lächerlich. Mir geht es auch wirklich nicht darum, dass ich einen Fisch hätte mehr fangen können... Ich denke nur so wie die Netze an diesem Küstenabschnitt aufgebaut waren greift der Fischer mehr als 2/3 der durchziehenden Fische ab. Das ist meiner Meinung nach indiskutabel und alles andere als nachhaltig!

Wenn es wirklich so günstig ist die Netze aufzustellen wäre es für die Komune, der es ja auch nicht so gut gehen soll, besser die Netze zu verbieten. Da bringen 10 Angler mehr jedenfalls schon mehr Geld in die Region als diese Netzfischer...


----------



## Boddenangler27 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich glaub aufs Jahr bezogen und das ist nichts.Endeffekt bringt es eh nichts wenn man sich beschwert,die sind eh alle geleimt.


----------



## sundeule (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub aufs Jahr bezogen und das ist nichts.Endeffekt bringt es eh nichts wenn man sich beschwert,die sind eh alle geleimt.


 
Immer wieder neu in Aktion treten würde ich eher sagen...
Heute war in der Tromper auch wieder alles dicht. Ich konnte trotzdem noch einen Fisch an die Fliege locken aber ärgerlich bleibt die Netzsituation dennoch.


----------



## Boddenangler27 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

@ Andre
Petri zur Forelle.Ich hab ja schon im Inet gesucht über Kennzeichnung von Reusen und Mindestabstand zum Ufer,bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.Wenn einer was hat bitte laßt mir einen Link zu kommen!


----------



## sundeule (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> @ Andre
> Petri zur Forelle.Ich hab ja schon im Inet gesucht über Kennzeichnung von Reusen und Mindestabstand zum Ufer,bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.Wenn einer was hat bitte laßt mir einen Link zu kommen!


#

Kein Wunder, dass Du nix gefunden hast: es gibt in MV keinen Mindestabstand zum Ufer. Lediglich zu Seebrücken, Kaianlagen u.ä. ist der Abstand geregelt. Es ist also völlig legal, die Netze ans Ufer zu legen.

Umgekehrt müssten wir weichen, wenn der Fischer beim Angeln auf uns zu tuckert und sein Netz zu Füßen legt. Der Mindestabstand des Anglers zu den Netzen ist immerhin geregelt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Von wegen wir müssen weichen, da gleiches Recht eigentlich für alle bestehen soll... ?.... ist der Fischer genauso verpflichtet Abstand von den Anglern zuhalten.Es gibt da Leute die deswegen schon Anzeigen wegen Nötigung am Hals hatten.

Im übrigen hatte ich in den letztzn Tagen ein paar Probleme ins Board zu kommen(war wohl nicht nur ich...)und konnte deswegen auch kein Bild vom Sonntagsausflug reinstellen den ich an meinem Lieblingsstrand absolviert hatte. Ran ans Wasser erste Stelle leider besetzt, also zum nächsten Platz,
erster Wurf und peng..... Die nette Dame standt mit ihren 66cm richtig gut im Futter


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

upps... Bild vergessen....


----------



## sundeule (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Von wegen wir müssen weichen, da gleiches Recht eigentlich für alle bestehen soll... ?.... ist der Fischer genauso verpflichtet Abstand von den Anglern zuhalten.Es gibt da Leute die deswegen schon Anzeigen wegen Nötigung am Hals hatten.


 
Aus welcher Gesetzesgrundlage leitest Du diese Verpflichtung ab? Da wäre ich interessiert.
Nötigung würde ich bisher nur bei übermotivierten Fischern sehen, die Anhgelbooten gefährlich nah kommen.

Petri zu der schönen Forelle!


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Du hast schon Recht das es leider keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt (leider),
da wir als Angler für manche Fischer nur Störenfriede sind die sie beim rigerosen Abfischen der Bestände stören werden wir manchmal auch so behandelt.Nur wenn einer denkt das wir uns als Angler,die als Gemeinschaft doch einen großen Beitrag dazu leisten das er was fangen kann,einfach hinnehmen was einige da abziehen,werden wir uns doch wohl noch zur Wehr setzen dürfen.

Im übrigen hatte ich gestern noch einmal Silber von 49 cm und 1,3 kg
am Strand meines Vertrauens.
Muss jetzt zum angeln......#h


----------



## sundeule (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Ich plädiere ja auch nicht für´s Stillhalten...
Petri! Schöner runder Fisch.


----------



## SV75 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Petri @all den Fänger!!!

waren am WE auch auf Rügen die Mefo´s ärgern 
einfach nur g..l !!!
















Gruss :vik:


----------



## Living Dead (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Zweiter Fische: Regenbogenforelle!

Petrie...


----------



## xfishbonex (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

|bigeyesgeile stealhead |bigeyesschön fett und heile floßen #6PETRI HEIL dazu 
die an der fliegenrute :cwill endlich mal eine fangen 
lg andre


----------



## SV75 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

jo ist eine Stealhead #6 meine erste mit nem Hammer Drill :vik:

Gruss


----------



## Boddenangler27 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

Petri zu den Fischen.Wie groß waren die denn? Hab am WE auch endlich mal gesilbert und das gleich 2mal,beides 47er und kugelrund.Hab noch 2 richtig gute Bisse gehabt,die leider nicht hängen geblieben sind:c. Und von den Hornis war auch weit und breit nix zu sehen.Obwohl ich schon von Fängen gehört habe.


----------



## SV75 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen*

morgen´s!

@Boddenangler,
na die Mefo war 78er und die Steal 63er und Hornis haben wir vom Boot aus ohne Ende gesehen.Haben sich aber noch zurück gehalten .
Nächste WE wird wieder angegriffen :vik:

Gruss


----------

